# KEY Question!!



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever made a duplicate key of their GTO?? I was getting my free car wash, when I inquired at the dealer part department. I was told that since it is some kind of 'laser cut key' one key will cost about $200... Please submit comments below...

BTW I love this forum!!:cheers


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

Yup!!

Laser cut keys... same as my 04 MINI Cooper -- very $$$$$$ and I think the dealer is the only one that can cut them. 


You might try other dealers though, OR call your dealer and ask for "Wholesale parts" -- act like a small shop owner and you may get a little discount. 


Good luck:cool


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

They are costly. I ordered a new 1 for mine when I bought it and it cost about $200 plus a programing fee, Sucks i know. Did your car come only 1 or is my sucky dealer rip me off and said they only come with 1 key?


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

I got 2 keys and 1 glovebox key when I bought my car.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

muscleT said:


> They are costly. I ordered a new 1 for mine when I bought it and it cost about $200 plus a programing fee, Sucks i know. Did your car come only 1 or is my sucky dealer rip me off and said they only come with 1 key?


Same here...I got two fob's and a glovebox key.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

You should have received two keys to the ignition. Sounds as if your dealer is holding back to rip you off when you lose the one you have. You should contact him first and he's not forthcoming, contact GM.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

muscleT said:


> They are costly. I ordered a new 1 for mine when I bought it and it cost about $200 plus a programing fee, Sucks i know. Did your car come only 1 or is my sucky dealer rip me off and said they only come with 1 key?


Your dealer ripped you and should have covered the cost of the 2nd key if you bought the car new. If that's the case I'd complain to GM about the lost key you should have received. Mine came with 2 and one for the box...


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I got two keys for the ignition, I thought I got two for the glovebox too, I'll have to check later when I get home.

Also, FYI, the FOBs are non-servicable, you can NOT change the battery in them, they are soldered in. So... when your battery goes dead, you'll need a new FOB; However, you will NOT need to get a new key cut, just remove the one from the current FOB, should save you $150


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Ninjured said:


> I got two keys for the ignition, I thought I got two for the glovebox too, I'll have to check later when I get home.
> 
> Also, FYI, the FOBs are non-servicable, you can NOT change the battery in them, they are soldered in. So... when your battery goes dead, you'll need a new FOB; However, you will NOT need to get a new key cut, just remove the one from the current FOB, should save you $150


Nice to know... especially since if you unlock the door manually the alarm goes off....


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Huh, that's kinda weird. Most manufacturers the fob/remote is 150-200 bones while the actual key is pretty cheap. Leave it to GM.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

nottheweakwilled said:


> Huh, that's kinda weird. Most manufacturers the fob/remote is 150-200 bones while the actual key is pretty cheap. Leave it to GM.


Its not just GM, my sons Mazda 3 and sister-in-laws Lexus have laser cut keys with imbedded anti thief chips like our GTO's..... so it's a trend in the auto industry. I don't understand why the FOB's battery had to be hard wired and not serviceable?


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

To suck more money off of you. I dont see why you cant rip the old battery off and resolder a new one on.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

So there is a way just to purchase just the FOB??


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Are the keys seperate from the fobs like the Solstice (my Father has one) or is the key an integrated peice like a European syle or a VW?


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

muscleT said:


> They are costly. I ordered a new 1 for mine when I bought it and it cost about $200 plus a programing fee, Sucks i know. Did your car come only 1 or is my sucky dealer rip me off and said they only come with 1 key?


They come with 2...


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

bigmac said:


> So there is a way just to purchase just the FOB??


you can get the fob on eBay... I bought the Holden fob (holden logo intead of Pontiac)... and then just paid for programming...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

My used one came with 2 or 3 keys. I used to leave one laying in the floorboard with hopes the car would be gone.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I got 2 and man it's the biggest key I have ever had for a car.


----------

